# My LASS divisismz...



## Lex (Aug 5, 2009)

Heya all,

Here is my little LASS thingie (everybody has one u r so uncool if you dont have a LASS thingie)..

http://home.online.no/~cavidga/stuff/Divisismz1.mp3

Running on : Slave, older AMD dual core, 4GB ram

Template running: divisi A, B and C, taking about 2.6Gigs

On DAW going trough: Voxengo convo, EQ (my "Williams" preset), limiter(extremly soft setting), high pass on 16HZ


I simply adore LASS, more I get into it more Im amazed how well it works. For me the biggest jaw dropper is how well 

divisi is working, you can write complex chord structures and sonicaly it really behaves like you have a live string 

section in front of you. This is something that no other lib can do, period.

Second, dynamics r insane...I dont know how he did it, but transitions from ppp to ff and anywhere in betwen r 

simply flawless both in volume and color and also in performance...the amount of vibrato in different layers and how 

they connect.

You can easily get the big Hollywood candy sound too, especialy if you layer it with something else, and the legato 

works great as a step up from VSL...but for me the divisi is the biggest breaktrough, simply cause if it wasnt there,
LASS would be just another string lib with sound of its own and best legato commercialy available...

As it is, for me, its much more..its a valuable instrument that does something that so far nothing else can do.

Thank you Andrew.

aLex


----------



## Niah (Aug 5, 2009)

Hey Alex,

This is really quite impressive, I like it alot  

You pretty much said everything already about LASS, and especially in regard of it's divisi aproach (A+B+C) a piece like this done with other libs would have sounded like a synth pad.

It's quite extraordinary and I am happy LASS is liberating people's music.

thanks for posting !


----------



## Thonex (Aug 5, 2009)

Lex @ Wed Aug 05 said:


> Thank you Andrew.
> 
> aLex



You're most welcome! Nice textures!!!

AK


----------



## lux (Aug 5, 2009)

Very nice sounding.


----------



## synthetic (Aug 5, 2009)

Wow, scary. I need a hug. Great writing and sound!


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Aug 5, 2009)

Sounds great ! I like that Lass doesn sound like string mush..so much detail and clarity.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Aug 5, 2009)

Great example, and such a fab library!!!


----------



## Guy Bacos (Aug 5, 2009)

Very nice Lex. If I may say a couple of things, I find at places, mainly the first half, the timbre a bit too nasard. I'm not crazy about about the effect of that gliss or porta at the beginning sounds a bit forceful,could sound more natural.


----------



## germancomponist (Aug 5, 2009)

Great sound! 

Thanks for sharing, Alex!


----------



## Rob Elliott (Aug 5, 2009)

Lex - you are right you could never pull this off without the divisi. Nice writing too btw.


Did you dbl the 'first chair(s)' in at all? My early experiments have been positive with horsing with mixing in the first chairs - as well as vln II (sections and first chair).


Rob


----------



## Jwilson (Aug 5, 2009)

Very nice piece - has great space to it. 

Did you play around with the section panning? 


By the way, the first interval transition sounds very abrupt to me.


----------



## Lex (Aug 5, 2009)

Thnx for listening and kind words guys..

Niah: Thanks a bunch man...more and more I think we r on a very close musical wavelength..

Guy: Whats Nasard?

Rob: Thnx man...no first chair in this one...they work great, but for this I was goin with a more uniformed, "wooden" sound, so didnt want them in...

Jwilson: Thnx...didnt do a thing to panning, this is out of the box...if you r refering to interval at 0:05, its funny the interval itself is fine, its just that first violines play that note way to late so it sounds clumsy....it amuses me how it turned out, cause thats how it would sound in real, if half a section was late...

aLex


----------



## Guy Bacos (Aug 5, 2009)

Lex @ Wed Aug 05 said:


> Guy: Whats Nasard?
> 
> 
> aLex



Sorry, I meant nasal.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Aug 5, 2009)

Nice chordal changes and most transitions sound very good.


----------



## Jwilson (Aug 5, 2009)

Lex @ Wed Aug 05 said:


> Jwilson: Thnx...didnt do a thing to panning, this is out of the box...
> aLex




hmmm, your stereo field is way wider and more focused than mine. What were your reverb settings, if you don't mind?




> if you r refering to interval at 0:05, its funny the interval itself is fine, its just that first violines play that note way to late so it sounds clumsy....it amuses me how it turned out, cause thats how it would sound in real, if half a section was late...



Yeah thats what I meant..... You say that like you have no control over them!


----------



## Lex (Aug 5, 2009)

Jwilson @ Thu Aug 06 said:


> Lex @ Wed Aug 05 said:
> 
> 
> > Jwilson: Thnx...didnt do a thing to panning, this is out of the box...
> ...



Its Voxengo Pristine space, 2 impulses...LASS ER clear medium, at about -8db...and Pure Space impuls big hall about 8.5 sec tail at about -9db...

Lass is delayed by 0.154s, PS by 0.122s

And yeah I know...i could fix little things...but if they dont bother me too much I see them as character i guess..lol...

aLex


----------



## Denny (Aug 6, 2009)

Sounds great Alex! I really like the progression in this one. At first it sounds some kind of scary but then it moves into a rather sorrowful atmosphere. Maybe it's just me who thinks that, I really like it whatsoever.

Now I really must look into these LASS.


----------



## SergeD (Aug 10, 2009)

This demo alone convinced me to want this library.

SergeD


----------



## dcoscina (Aug 10, 2009)

The beginning was okay for me but half way through you just nailed the sound of real strings. Really impressive. Must get working on getting my LASS stuff to sound as convincing!


----------



## Dave Connor (Aug 10, 2009)

Very nice stuff there and very telling demonstration of LASS.
Proper sounding divisi is one of the holy grails of sampled string libraries and LASS is now the blue ribbon winner.


----------

